# WTB: Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

*WTB: Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch*


View Advert


Hi, I'm looking for a used Speedmaster and will consider anything, ranging from a recent, minty example to a well used, older piece. I possibly would have a preference for something that shows signs of wear, so that I would be more relaxed about wearing it on a regular basis. Let me know if you have anything at all that may be of interest. Thanks.

Edit: the board is forcing me to state a 'price' so I have picked £1750 as a ball park figure, but obviously this is not fixed and will be negotiable.




*Advertiser*




TomGW



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,750.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

